# Canadian Olympic Hockey Radio coverage?



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

Is there a station thats covering it? On my way to work this morning I checked out the sports and news radio stations only to get the normal morning radio shows, there was no live play by play action.  

The last Olympics I can rememebr being late to go to a bar the game already started and all I could get was FRENCH programming for the game and i live in TORONTO!!!!!!

Bad enough Im missing the games cause Im at work and can only see the score on my tsn scoreboard via the net, be nice to tune into the games here at work, if it goes to a gold medal game im hoping its on a weekend

7 am game starts grrrrrrrrrrrrr  

shoe


----------



## pepper (Oct 31, 2005)

shoe said:


> Is there a station thats covering it? On my way to work this morning I checked out the sports and news radio stations only to get the normal morning radio shows, there was no live play by play action.
> 
> The last Olympics I can rememebr being late to go to a bar the game already started and all I could get was FRENCH programming for the game and i live in TORONTO!!!!!!
> 
> ...



I searched everywhere to find out if it was on the radio, the only info I found was that it was on XM radio. That said, I decided to work from home today.


----------

